
DHH: Let’s drop the unrealistic expectation of total transparency in open source - doppp
https://m.signalvnoise.com/expectations-of-total-transparency-in-open-source-can-easily-lead-to-burn-out-28dea1a07417#.ace460je8
======
znep
Absolutely. The only thing that demanding total transparency gets you is
hidden private groups. Private conversations will happen one way or another.
From the outsider's perspective, the important thing is to make it explicit
that there is that level of communication outside the public sphere when
conveying decisions that were legitimately made by the core contributors that
aren't directly observable from the outside. The goal is the reasoning and
thoughts can be shared as much as possible, but when that isn't possible just
acknowledging it is important.

At least that was my takeaway from my experience almost 20 years ago in a
popular open source project.

------
inputcoffee
The point, or perhaps a corollary of the point here, is that famous people
can't think in public because "every comment to every discussion is fair game
for dissection, scrutiny, applause, or ridicule."

So you need to think privately so you're free to make mistakes, think poorly
sometimes, be creative or whatever.

~~~
bradhe
Realistically, a HUGE number of "successful" people do this (out of necessity
or otherwise). Similarly, if you're in a leadership position you need to adopt
a similar mentality after a time.

